# Apple TV App?



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I know that Apple TV will not integrate with the Tivo guide, but is it true that Apple TV cannot even be loaded as an app? I cannot find it in the app store.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

I don’t think there is an AppleTV app for AndroidTV OS. I know it isn’t available on any of mine.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

lparsons21 said:


> I don't think there is an AppleTV app for AndroidTV OS. I know it isn't available on any of mine.


Oh, I am in a deep quandary. I want to make this Tivo Stream 4K really work for me, since I think Android TV is a good platform, but I really like the AppleTV+ movie and show selections.

This hurts


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

jaselzer said:


> Oh, I am in a deep quandary. I want to make this Tivo Stream 4K really work for me, since I think Android TV is a good platform, but I really like the AppleTV+ movie and show selections.
> 
> This hurts


This brings up the issue of which one box can do all the streaming apps you want to. Currently there isn't one, though AppleTV and Roku come very close.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Yes, tbh, the Roku and Apple TV are my go to boxes. I was hoping to replace my Roku with the Tivo 4K Stream. But I do not want to be forced to switch to different boxes to watch the shows that I want to watch. This is a serious(to the extent anything about watching tv is serious) bummer for me.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

No streaming device has ever done or had access to everything. It's been this way for many, many years. I don't expect it to change. Any box that has even come close has made compromises with certain things that make it a worse device for some apps.

WHich is why for the last thirteen years I've needed to use multiple devices to watch streaming content.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

lparsons21 said:


> I don't think there is an AppleTV app for AndroidTV OS. I know it isn't available on any of mine.


There is a FireTV app, and FireTV is technically Android. So I'm going to try extracting the FireTV apk from my FireTV 4K and see of I can side load it on the TiVo Stream. Will let you know shortly if it works or not.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks Dan


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

lparsons21 said:


> This brings up the issue of which one box can do all the streaming apps you want to. Currently there isn't one, though AppleTV and Roku come very close.


what streaming apps can't AppleTV do or Roku or FireTV even?


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I do not know. I sort of think my Roku can do everything. As far as I know, so does the Apple TV.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

trip1eX said:


> what streaming apps can't AppleTV do or Roku or FireTV even?


Just a short list.

AppleTV - no XUMO, only way to use it is with AirPlay

Roku - No AT&T TV in any form

FireTV - not sure of any. But that said, the performance of the FireTV is sorely lacking with quite a few apps.

I've got a Roku, FireTV Cube, AppleTV4K and Xbox One. The AppleTV is the best of the bunch as far as app availability and overall performance, but the remote sucks IMO. Xbox One is next in line, but doesn't have a fair number of streaming apps available.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

lparsons21 said:


> Just a short list.
> 
> AppleTV - no XUMO, only way to use it is with AirPlay
> 
> ...


WEll everything - 1 new/minor app is still everything to me.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I suppose for some people those missing apps are issues. However, not having the AppleTV app seems like a big issue.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

jaselzer said:


> I suppose for some people those missing apps are issues. However, not having the AppleTV app seems like a big issue.


it's only a big deal if a person really needs/wants that service now. I think in all these cases, there is a good chance that it's rather temporary. These services are newer and they don't make their way to all platforms at once.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Can AppleTV do Google Play Store? (For movies, not apps, obviously)

I don’t see Disney+ or AppleTV+ as “big” issues. They’re big names, sure, but how many hours of viewing time do people use those for?

I watch a LOT and neither of those apps have much I care about.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

IMO, for all the apps and services there is simply no excuse for not covering the big 3 in boxes. AppleTV, Roku and FireTV. Yet we see some of them doing just that.

And for those that say ‘well I don’t use those services’, so what? It isn’t an issue for you, but it is for many others.

Here’s an example of the screwy way these boxes are coming out in addition to the Tivo version. ATT TV’s box is an AndroidTV OS box. No Prime, no Hulu, No Apple+. Even though its performance isn’t as good as the AppleTV it is better overall than the FireTV so it should have those apps on it too.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> Can AppleTV do Google Play Store? (For movies, not apps, obviously)
> 
> I don't see Disney+ or AppleTV+ as "big" issues. They're big names, sure, but how many hours of viewing time do people use those for?
> 
> I watch a LOT and neither of those apps have much I care about.


Technically you can watch your Google purchased items via the YouTube app. Google could release the Play Movies if they wanted to but it would be like Vudu's I imagine with view and no purchases.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Doesn't work. 

I got it installed but when I launch it I get this screen...










So it knows it's not running on a FireTV


----------



## kiadontknow (Jun 8, 2018)

Can you install the Amazon appstore onto the FireTV? I remember installing the Amazon appstore on my phone oh so long ago.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Its all technically possible, the providers and the developers put hurdles on everything, most likely for security reasons, and with that reason they also benefit for business/contractual reasons.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I got the Amazon store app installed after a lot of grief. Had to buy and install a mouse pointer app so I could log in. Then had to use an app on my iPad to enable that because the TiVo remote doesn’t have play/pause (what's up with that?) and it uses a double tap of play/pause to turn on. But after I got that working I was able to sign in to the Amazon app. Unfortunately that wasn’t enough because now the AppleTV app just complains that I'm not running the latest version of the FireTV OS and that I need to upgrade from the system menu.

I did get the TiVo app working but it requires that mouse app to function and it's alway sideways. (looking for an app that'll force landscape orientation)


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Mostly depends on what you like. I actually cancelled my free year of AppleTV as there was nothing good or that interested me. Mamoa, Aniston pass here and little else. Disney I have for all their movies.


----------

